# #3 - CLOSED-WATERFALL TOP -with Designer



## Designer1234

*WELCOME TO OUR WORKSHOP SECTION. Please be sure you check out all our open and closed workshops in the Workshop home section.

Just go to the top or bottom of this page (same line as the page numbers)and click on

"Knitting and Crochet workshops with Designer1234"

where you will find many workshops taught by our volunteer teachers, all members of KP -You are welcome to use all the information on this CLOSED workshop and we hope it is helpful*.

*INFORMATION POST*

here is the main link to all the workshops for your information.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html
------------------
*MORE ABOUT THIS WORKSHOP *

*Ladies* -as all our workshops will be closed and permanently be available for KP members to access and learn from, we will trim them to just information about the subject- questions and answers-so that they are easy to read and cover as few pages as possible.

I will be deleting extraneous posts -usually a week or so after they are posted, These are just the posts that do not contribute to the actual workshop.

We are able answer questions IN THE POST we are ANSWERING. This saves space and is a more personal way of 'talking ' to the student.

Thanks, designer

IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT --

*If you are interested in doing this top you must have a 45-52" circular needle.*

If you have the Denise Interchangeables (like I do) you can order a 52" cable. _ I would recommend it as I use my long cable all the time for afghans -knitted sideways. It is so handy to be able to do a long knitted piece - I also do my scarves lengthwise._

*most of the interchangeable sets have joins so that you can join all the cables together to make a nice long cable.* that will work for this top.

. This Workshop will be left on this thread permanently so it will be available for those who can meet the needle requirements, in the future.

It is an extremely simple top to make.

---------------------------------------------------------------------
This is my own pattern and I have been asked to give a workshop on designing this top many times here on KP.

*If you are able to join us - you will need sport weight or lighter yarn --*(I have never made one in worsted but plan on making one this winter)

*Size 13 US (9mm)* (this is not written in stone -however it has to be a large needle so that the top will be lacy.)you MUST HAVE A CABLE 45 -52 INCHES LONG. SO interchangeables are necessary with all the cables joined,

-I use my denise needles with a 52 inch cable.


----------



## Designer1234

*INFORMATION POST*

*DESIGN ELEMENTS*

here are two rough drawings of the* SHAPE of the top*.

It is cast on at the neck -- knit down until the sleeve stitches are put on and then the bottom is picked up and you will continue until it is finished . I will give you the exact instructions when we start.

You can also decide whether you have a point in the back which I like the best , However that will be your decision. You will learn how to do it both ways.

here are the rough diagrams of the shape (The little black strips on the one that looks like a flying bat or ray, are the sleeves - didn't realize that it doesn't look like sleeves  :?

------------------------------
Here is a picture of one of the tops I am working on. The yarn is quite fine -- just heavier than sock weight - I just started it.

YOu will note the different stitch on the bottom. I changed from knitting to double crochet and it is going to work out quite well. 

I will do more rows so that it is a bit longer. Then I will cast on for the sleeves. You will note that I added a few stitches to the bottom when I saved the sleeve stitches - but I will have a fuller "skirt section" as a result.

*Note*Another thing you can do - knit your Row one- k2tog,yarnover across the whole top,increasing as usual , and then knit into the yarn overs on the next row. This will give you a nice pattern - The possibilities are endless.

Once we are finished with the body portion we will pick up the sleeve stitches adding stitches where we have increased under the arms, and then we will use circular needles and knit them to the length we want. I didn't decrease- I like the sleeves fairly loose. I am also thinking of widening the sleeves on the one I plan on doing for Christmas. 
'On this example I wll do it like the others.

Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

Mainiac said:


> Thank you. You gave me the info I needed. I'll be ready. It looks to be perfect for here in south west Florida. I dress for the heat, then go to a restaurant, show or shopping and the air conditioning is so high I freeze. It'll also be enough for most of our winter weather.


I wear mine for cool summer evenings and it is not too hot at all. It is perfect to wear in an airconditioned room so I think it should be good for you.


----------



## Myrle

I used 2-3 balls of of sport weight yarn 

If you use lighter than sport you will need more --as this just works down from the neck that is a very hard question to answer, depending on how long you want your sleeves, what size you are and how wide you make your stripe. 

""" When you say 2 - 3 balls or more ( I understand that this is very approx) but I would love to know what sized balls you are referring to. I can buy 50g balls or 100g balls - they usually have the length on them as well but always the weight.

+++++++++++++++++++
If it is a yarn you think you could use again - I would buy the 3 l00 gram balls rather than the smaller balls. Then you could put it in a scarf if you have some left, or some other project- I would rather you have too much than not enough. However this could be done in stipes as well. Actually I got the yarn on sale at Zellers here in Canada and it has closed. I think that should be enought as it is quite lacy -- I also make sure I have a couple of other colors (from your stash) at least for a fairly wide strip as this adds a huge amount to the top as the points go down in the front and the back -- which is quite slimming. I am sorry I don't have a exact amount of yarn but with so many different sized people and such a free flowing top it is impossible to judge from here. I love making this top and will be making one in red for myself for Christmas. (I stocked up on this yarn before the store closed )


----------



## aljellie

This will be my first KAL. I'm psyched. Have the needles. Do you think DK yarn would work? What about mixing different weights or materials? Also, I don't crochet beyond simple SC done excruciatingly slowly. Will that prevent me from completing the project? Your designs are lovely and your willingness to share is so kind. Thank you.
Ellie


----------



## Designer1234

DogPerson said:


> Hi, I am very new at joining a knit along. Not very new at knitting, been doing that for 60 years. I cannot figure out how to join this knit along. I would really like to join in. Have lots of yarn and the right needles on hand. Please let me know how to join. Thanks much.
> Sandy (Dog Person)


This is a workshop not a Knit along- but we will be answering questions and discussing the project as we go along -and we will be doing one of my designs. it is very simple to make but really effective.

There is no cost and you just have to be here.

I am going to start another one for Christmas as I have some pretty yarn that will make a nice new top.

Make sure you know where to come -- and keep an eye open for posts. if you have this link marked 'watch' you should get the emails -- I would also go to your profile and make sure, (near the bottom) that you are subscribed to this section

which is called

Knitting And Crochet Workshops With Designer1234

*looking forward to seeing you at the workshop - right here, STARTING NOW*


----------



## Mainiac

Yaaay, my 52 inch cables arrived today. If you don't count the 5 years worth of yarn and projects I'm surrounded by, I'm good to go.


----------



## Designer1234

gamastein said:


> what time will it start


 because we are all around the world we can't set a time. I will post the first instructions early in the day Mountain Standard time -- that is the only instruction you will need!

you will learn as I post here although I will likely let the main group know again next week. just keep watching here.


----------



## Designer1234

deborah337 said:


> I want to join too. Will we get notified? Or do we just keep checking back here? When will the pattern be available?


there won't be a specific pattern but I will tell you how to set up your stitches - then all you do is knit -- it is a very very easy, simple top. I have had more remarks about it than any other of my designs - ever! easy peasy - just time consuming but 
well worth it.!! Designer.


----------



## Designer1234

*=========================*

*INSTRUCTIONS FOR MAKING THIS TOP - make a copy of this drawing -- it is basically your pattern! *This will work on most sizes as there is no actual neck opening -- it just hangs down to the points on each front.

* I usually increase one stitch in from each front edge* , and increase on each side of the markers. every other row. then

every other row, knit across without increasing - that is your pattern.

*HERE IS A DRAWING, SEE BELOW*of the neck for this top.

It is pretty self explanatory-- 
It shows the castons and where you place your markers *five markers* Use the smaller needles for 3 or 4 rows when you cast on the neck stitches (see the diagram) then change to the larger needles and away you go. KNIT EACH ROW

Measure 8" down on the center back point and start a strip, which is about 4 -5 inches wide you can use one color or a variety -- this is what makes the top so slimming, as it makes a 
V in the front because of all the increases --*make sure you do have a strip of different colors as it is not nearly as effective when there is no strip!*

keep on knitting --* once the increase angle from the neck to the shoulder is11" to 12" long *, you will put the shoulder stitches on a stitch holder ( I use a cable with my denise but you can use yarn and knot the ends. Make sure that there is a comfortable area for your arms.

Once you have done that - knit across the fronts and backs and if you feel you will need a bit of extra room under the arms you can cast on 3 or 4 inches - I don't as I am small at the top.

Remember, with the increases, the bottom will not be straight - it will be quite full so don't increase under the arm unless you are worried about the sleeve stitches being enough.

*Carry on, and on, and on -- increasing l stitch in on both fronts and on each side of the back marker every other row.*

You will note that the sides are quite a bit shorter than the front and back points. This is correct.

Once you have the length you want - (make it long enough) see my pictures- then cast off -- if you crochet, I crochet 
double crochets across the bottom , increasing at the markers - it works up very nicely and gives a pretty finish - (check out the picture of the black and brown one I am working on) you will see the first row of dc's . finish the bottom whatever way you want. That is the body.

Now- pick up the sleeve stitches, including the 3 cast ons if you added them - and using circular needles - knit with the larger needles until you have the length you want. This will show up as stocking stitch - and works well. YOu can have a wider sleeve bottom, short sleeve, long sleeve, medium sleeve - you can put a design on the bottoms- I would not put on a cuff as I tried it and it didn't, in my opinion look very good.

Once you have finished -- if you know how to sc - do this with a large hook (same size as your needles) an sc two rows all around from the bottom edges, up the front , across the top and down the other side.

Your top is done!!! You can vary these instructions as much as you wish - I love the top and am making one for my daughter and dil as they both asked for one. All the same size although if a person is really slender you might want to reduce the neck stitches by one stitch between each marker.

Have fun ladies--this is great to wear in rooms with air conditioning , over a t - I wear mine all the time.

_I decided to just post the instructions, as some of you are ready -- the official date is the 19 but if you are ready you might want to start now._ Have fun, ask questions -

Shirley


----------



## Patchworkcat

Shirley, can you tell me please what the yardage was for the sport weight balls of yarn you used? I've got a bit of Palette by KnitPicks here and might even have enough to join in this time around.

Jill
*designer here*
I am not sure --it was some yarn that was given to me and it was sport weight or thinner- I just know it was a two thread fine twisted. I ran a bit short on both of them,and so I added the wide strips which worked out well as the points were slimming. that is the one thing I am not sure of, as my tops both just 'happened with some yarn I was given with no labels. It is sport or a bit thinner. I am also doing the black on it sock weight yarn and just play it by ear -- Sorry I am not able to help more. That is why I hesitated to do a workshop but a lot of people wanted one so you will just have to go for it and 
adjust as you go along with a blending color,

I am thinking of also using some sock yarn , and vary the colors on one, and I have some rusty red of the same unknown brand== I washed a swatch and it washes beautifully. I bought it here in Canada at Zellers on sale- for 6.99 3 balls. They are closing and we are getting Target instead (doesn't sell yarn) so I bought quite a few different colors and packages. with just a band and the word acrylic on it.

Shirley


----------



## dawnprentiss

gonna give this a shot also so happy to see coat of many colors back never finished my original due family issues maybe i can this time thanks so much shirl for all these opportunities!!


----------



## mtnmama67

Looking forward to joining this !! 

Sandra


----------



## Designer1234

*THE INSTRUCTIONS for this top ARE ON PAGE THREE* so you can start anytime you wish. We won't wait until the l9th -- as it is so easy to do. Just post if you need any help.

No need to let me know you are doing this -from now on. I will be here to help if my instructions don't make sense to you.

*Our trip has been postponed for a couple of weeks so I am here to answer questions.!!*

designer


----------



## Myrle

Will be starting soon. Is Sport weight yarn thicker or thinner than DK. Does it matter what thickness the yarn is? I have some sock yarn (probably diff. to what is sold in USA ) that I am thinking of using. It is probably termed 4ply. Can different sections be knitted with different sized yarnsZ Just want to be sure before I start. Thanks so much.

ANSWER: I used a slighly heavier yarn for the strips and it worked okay. There really aren't any rules. Go for it!!


----------



## Designer1234

*sock yarn would work well.* this is something that has NO RULES. I am working on one now that has quite fine yarn. I would not use anything heavier than 
a sport -- but lighter is fine


----------



## Ellisen

Hi Shirley, I'd love to try this workshop. I'm not able to knit with those large needles, due to very arthritic hands. Could I knit this with US9 (largest I can hold) and sport weight yarn? How many more stitches would I need to cast on to make this top the same size? Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Designer1234

*INFORMATION POST *

you could cast on the same number as the neck is not ever closed, it just lies flat - check out the pictures. A US 9 isnot a large needle --*it might be an idea to add one stitch on each section (see the diagram giving the stitch numbers. on the neck.*

Do you crochet? if so , you could knit until you join the sleeves under arm knit an inch or two and then crochet with a slightly larger hook, the bottom . just a thought.

You can do it with that set of needles, it will just need more knitting and it will not be quite as lacy but it will still work. 
Shirley (designer)


----------



## Myrle

[ . I would not use anything heavier than 
a sport -- but lighter is fine[/quote]

Thanks for your answer. Probably will use the sock yarn for one and am considering an 8ply for the other yarn. Do you know if that is heavier than your sport? If it is I will use4 or 5 ply for the other yarns.


----------



## darowil

KnittingVal said:


> [ . I would not use anything heavier than
> a sport -- but lighter is fine


Thanks for your answer. Probably will use the sock yarn for one and am considering an 8ply for the other yarn. Do you know if that is heavier than your sport? If it is I will use4 or 5 ply for the other yarns.[/quote]

Sport is about 5 ply.


----------



## Chatty Knits

I would to join as well.


----------



## Patchworkcat

Ellisen said:


> Hi Shirley, I'd love to try this workshop. I'm not able to knit with those large needles, due to very arthritic hands. Could I knit this with US9 (largest I can hold) and sport weight yarn? How many more stitches would I need to cast on to make this top the same size? Thank you so much for your help.


I, too, have arthritic fingers and hands so find knitting with larger needles too difficult. The largest size needle I'm able to comfortably use is a US8, but prefer a US6. For this top I'm afraid I'll end up using a US5 or US6 with Knit Picks Palette yarn. Hopefully, it'll turn out lacy enough.


----------



## Designer1234

*INFORMATION POST*

*If you don't want a point at the back, just remove the marker in the center back and increase at the shoulder markers and both fronts only* I liked it because it balanced -* in that case you might want to increase every 3rd row instead of every 2nd row on the fronts.* you will find that it won't be as wide across the bottom. if it appears too tight (which I doubt) as it is 55 inches wide with the 3 points. you can always do your increases under the arm and put a point there as well.

I think that might work better as the fronts won't be sooo much longer than the rest of the top.

The thing about this top is that I started with the neck and didn't have any idea what it would end up like.

I hope to do one with the points at the front and sides rather than the front and back, but this past while since I opened this section I haven't had the time to try it. I hope you will give it a go.

* I figure if you point the sides and front it will be like a lot of those in the stores -- but I HAVEN'T tried it *. I feel that this just gives us a starting point . It is up to each of us to GO FOR IT.

*One thing, you don't have to do the lacey bottom . It does make you look as if you have some extra pounds, which I don't need- if I had to do it over, I would not do the shell crochet on the one.* It would be fine for a very tall slim person.The one I am working on now is going to have just double crochet down about 6 inches just to give it a different look.

I am hoping you will all use your imaginations. Put a design (y/o xk2tog) on one row, would work. or whatever fancy row or rows you would want.

This is a no stress, fun project. I had been doing an involved sweater pattern and needed a break so I just picked up some large needles and some yarn (didn't even know and still don't -anything about the yarn except that it is acrylic- no name) 
and started knitting . I was amazed at how much I liked it the
result and didn't realize it until I tried it on. I have had people stop me in the mall to remark on how much they like it - more so than anything I have ever knitting including the coat of many colors cardigans I have made over the years.


----------



## Ellisen

Thank you Shirley for your response on using smaller needles. I really want to give it a try!


----------



## Designer1234

deborah337 said:


> I want to join too. Will we get notified? Or do we just keep checking back here? When will the pattern be available?


just check in here and join in -- no pattern we design our own


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone -- are there any unanswered questions? the information is pretty simple and clear. let me know if you are starting now and if you need any help. There isn't much to 'teach' with this - you just cast on and knit away. I am working on the one in the picture that I started - I am adding some rows of double crochet to add to the bottom.


----------



## Patchworkcat

Shirley, I'm in the middle of designing a cotton sweater, knitting socks, and a shawl. As soon as I reach the inevitable I'm-bored-with-this stopping point, I'll start the Waterfall sweater. I found some laceweight yarn in my stash that should work out perfectly even if I double it. I'll keep you posted.

Jill


----------



## Designer1234

thanks PatchworkCat -- talk to you later!


----------



## darowil

Hi Shirley I am about to cast on the stiches. I have a black project on the go and not the thing to do at night so I will start this.


----------



## Designer1234

Great! I hope you have fun with it - it is a no brainer in lots of ways, and don't worry if it seems to be really wide at the bottom -- that is what happens with it. 


When I did my first one I just kept knitting and knitting and finally cast off and was pleasantly surprised at how nicely it hung down the front. Then people commented on it, so I made another one. So simple. Shirley


----------



## Naneast

Here is my Waterfall Top. Thank you, Shirley, for this wonderful work shop.It's a lovely design. I used 2 skeins of Simply Soft Heather in charcoal and deep teal colors. For the strip I just used left over yarns from my stash. The total yarns used measured about 750 yards. I used a Denise interchangeable #13 needle.


----------



## Designer1234

*WOW!!!! * I have had some worried moments about sharing this 'pattern' as I was not sure whether it would work as well for others as it did me. It is gorgeous and i am so glad you showed a picture. * If anyone else finishes one shortly I will open a 'Parade of waterfall tops on the picture section like we did for the slippers. *I am soooo gratified that it was as easy as I had experienced.

I would love you to let us know what people say about it. sometimes the easiest pattern is the most successful. Thanks for showing it to us.

How about the rest of you -- are you working away on yours too? If I get another one soon Iwill put it in a Parade as I mention above.

You made my day!! Shirley


----------



## Patchworkcat

Naneast, that's beautiful...wonderful job! I'll be starting one of my own very soon.

Jill


----------



## gclemens

Beautiful Job, Naneast!!! I can't start one yet since I have two projects going that I need to finish but I'll post when I have one done. Thanks for the pattern and inspiration!


----------



## peanut101

Just have to so how fantastic this top is thanks for sharing it


----------



## peanut101

I just need to check the needle size on page one you have Size 13 US (9mm) then on page 4 you have the needle size at us size 9 which is a 5.5 mm . I think the 5.5mm would be best for sock yarn because a 9mm is quite big. I could have read this wrong. I am starting mine today and plan on using sock yarn which has wide spaced stripes. I will use a 4 mm needle and just add to the stitches at the neck edge. I have trouble with the USA yarn gauge. I am using sock yarn is quite a bit thinner than sport.

*ANSWER-* it was a lady that couldn't use the very large needles so I mentioned if she added neck stitches she could use smaller needles. I can't see why that wouldn't work. have never used the smaller size myself- but, as I have mentioned, 
this is a simple simple pattern and each of us can do our own. The only thing you would have to adjust is the neck stitches.

I suggested she add one stitch to each section but if your needles are quite a bit smaller maybe add 2. GO FOR IT LADIES. It is fun to do a no thought pattern and watch it evolve into a lovely sweater. I was so surprised when I tried it on- I really liked it. - It also might work without adding stitches to the neck as it doesn't really have a neck -it just hangs down-- I will have to try it. I think just about anything will work.

This is a great top to add your own ideas - just make sure you all post a picture and I will find out if I am smarter than I thought I was!
:thumbup:  :?:


----------



## darowil

peanut I'm using the moda vera Boutique from a few years ago and working it on 7mm needles (recommended size 4.5mm). I have a long colour repeat and plan on just using this withour a stripe- at least at this stage. Need to get a longer needle soon, its going to out grow this one soon- but I knew that when I started so no great surprise. Don't know if this photo helps show the tension I have.

*ANSWER:* DAROWIL - it looks quite okay -- your needles are not tiny- and it is quite lacy looking -- I don't think you should change a thing -- what gorgeous yarn! you won't have to do any stripes, unless you want to jimo -- as it will be so beautiful.

Hmm- I have some yarn in reds down through reddish orange, orange, pink and a touch of yellow -- it might be just the thing for this top. I love the colors, was going to us it for a scarf and hat for this coming winter - hmm maybe not.

ps. do you have a set of interchangeables that can join the cables together - I use Denise which has a 52" cable which I use all the time for my afghans. Now this top. Shirley


----------



## peanut101

Thanks darowil , the yarn I am using is from spotlight its wisdom yarns poems socks. so far its knitting up fine I may un-ravel what I have done so far, and change to the bigger needles. I will see what it looks like after a days knitting.


----------



## Designer1234

I used large needles even for the sock yarn size 13 US -9mm needles, but -IT can be knit with just about any size needle -- if you go too small you will knit forever though, but I think it would be nice when it is finished. 

From what I understand Naneast used the same size as I did. I have denise interchangeables with a 52 Inch cord and we both used the same. 

Darowil, it looks to me as if your needles are quite large and your stitch size looks really good too so possibly Aus. sizes are different? (shows my ignorance) I can't wait to see the finished top as it will be gorgeous.

I think you could use whatever size except very small the only place it might make a difference with the smaller needles is the cast on might need to be more stitches --

I would check your neck edge to make sure it is hanging right, Let me know how it works out. 

I will check back on the posts as I didn't realize I had given two different sets of sizes. 

I just wish that the sizes were all one type now that we knit internationally. Oh well. go for it ladies. 

LOVE THE YARN you are using -- I doubt you will want to do any thing else- it will be slimming because the whole thing will be pointed and I can't wait to see it. designer -


----------



## darowil

Hi Shirley our needle sizes are different - but you also put in mm and those are the same. I answered Peanut because she likely knows the yarn I am using. So I am using a needle a couple of sizes smaller than you suggeste, but I am a loose knitter and didn't want it to hang too much either. 
I expect it will take me a very long time- I havemany projects on the go with deadlines. This is a simple knit which I can do at night so it should get worked on. But it is going to need a huge number of stitches by the time it is finished. 

DESIGNER here -- thanks for the info-- I looked at yours and it looks as if it will work really well. I can't wait to see how it turns out. there should be some real originals here.


----------



## begarcia44

I would like to join this KAL please. How do I get the pattern? I have needles with a 60" interchangeable cord. Let me know how I join this very interesting workshop. Thank you

*ANSWER*

Just start at page one and read all the posts and check out the pictures. There really is no specific pattern aside from the cast on stitches. YOu will never find an easier pattern than this one. 
Go for it! Make sure you post a picture when you finish though Designer


----------



## Elin

Designer 1234: thanks for this beautiful pattern. I'm a size small. Would you please tell me how to make this pattern smaller in width? I need to get my circ needle but can't wait to get started on this beautiful sweater.

*ANSWER*

My dil is very slim and tall, and she can wear mine (I am NOT slim and tall) I think you could likely get away with one less stitch in each section of the neck, and you would not have to knit it as long as the rest of us. There really is no pattern but I would imagine that would work. remember, the necks don't have to meet, they lie on the shoulders. so either go with the size i have given your or, if you are really tiny reduce by one stitch in each section of the neck. You would therefore reduce the length of the bottom as you wouldn't need as many rows .

Let me know how this works for you. Remember I am just 
saying what I would do. Shirley (designer) :thumbup:


----------



## virginia42

Mainiac said:


> I have the Denise set and ordered the 52" cable last week.


Where did you buy the Denise set?

I bought mine here in Alberta - at Addies, in Cochrane but they have an excellent website so just google

Denise Interchangeable knitting needles and you can buy them on line.

I would highly recommend that you order a 52" cable for afghans and these waterfalls. I also have a 40" cable as well as the set with the smaller cables. well worth the money.

Shirley


----------



## peanut101

I have made top down cardigans in the past, one pattern showed how to try it on and check to size for your body.once you have knitted to what you think is the underarm you transfer the stitches on to a long piece of yarn and try it on over your shoulders and check your length to the underarm. my knit pick interchangeable's have a hole at each end of the cable to pass through a thread of yarn, this makes it easy to move the stitches on and off the cable.


----------



## peanut101

Here is my Waterfall top so far. I have used a 4.5mm needle and sock yarn.I am happy with the colour change in my yarn and will just be able to knit with our changing yarn. the wooden thing is made by a fellow at mum's spinning and weaving group . it holds your knitting on cable needles while you are not knitting and is great if you transport your knitting. He only charges 15 -20 dollars for them depending on what wood you chose.


----------



## Designer1234

you know, I would go for it - as I think with that yarn it would look gorgeous. 

I started a top down on Saturday in dark brown sport weight acrylic yarn and have put stripes in Bernat Mosaic. I have put the sleeves on holders and have decided to try something. I am increasing under the arm and on the front edges like the waterfall fronts, but instead of having the point at the back I am doing a less obvious point at the sides. I saw one in a dress store the other day. It was made with different panels but I think this might work out. I will let you know - so I am knitting too - on and on and on!!! 

I will post a picture of the top half of the cardigan. I think it might work out okay. Shirley


----------



## Ellisen

Lovely top down. Interesting colors. 
I've started my waterfall in a strange color of fingering yarn. Will post a photo when I get further along.


----------



## Designer1234

looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## AverilC

I have just received 500gr Sirdar Crofter chunky with a subscription to Simply Knitting magazine. total yardage of 780 yards. Suggested needle of 6.5mm. would this work for the waterfall? colour 'Heathery' 
Link to sirdar website showing colour http://www.sirdar.co.uk/yarns/classics/chunkyClassics/Crofter%20Chunky


----------



## jmai5421

AverilC said:


> I have just received 500gr Sirdar Crofter chunky with a subscription to Simply Knitting magazine. total yardage of 780 yards. Suggested needle of 6.5mm. would this work for the waterfall? colour 'Heathery'
> Link to sirdar website showing colour http://www.sirdar.co.uk/yarns/classics/chunkyClassics/Crofter%20Chunky


Beautiful color. I love your English mgaazine Simply Knitting. I was able to get a few copies in the US. I might check into a subscription although it is very pricey in the US but worth it I think.
I love the waterfall but have too many workshops and other projects at the moment to make one.


----------



## Designer1234

AverilC said:


> I have just received 500gr Sirdar Crofter chunky with a subscription to Simply Knitting magazine. total yardage of 780 yards. Suggested needle of 6.5mm. would this work for the waterfall? colour 'Heathery'
> Link to sirdar website showing colour http://www.sirdar.co.uk/yarns/classics/chunkyClassics/Crofter%20Chunky


to be honest -- I have never used a chunky yarn for sweaters or anything, but scarves.

I can't see why you shouldn't go for it. It is such an easy pattern and you will find it very warm if you do it. I would wonder if 500 gms would be enough but you would likely be able to tell once you were into it. I would have some handy to may your fairly wide strips. if you don't have chunky you could mix sock weight and worsted together and it would be close to a chunky weight. I would go for it. Let me know how it works out and make sure you post a picture.

One thing you won't have to knit as many stitches!


----------



## AverilC

Designer1234 said:


> AverilC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just received 500gr Sirdar Crofter chunky with a subscription to Simply Knitting magazine. total yardage of 780 yards. Suggested needle of 6.5mm. would this work for the waterfall? colour 'Heathery'
> Link to sirdar website showing colour http://www.sirdar.co.uk/yarns/classics/chunkyClassics/Crofter%20Chunky
> 
> 
> 
> to be honest -- I have never used a chunky yarn for sweaters or anything, but scarves.
> 
> I can't see why you shouldn't go for it. It is such an easy pattern and you will find it very warm if you do it. I would wonder if 500 gms would be enough but you would likely be able to tell once you were into it. I would have some handy to may your fairly wide strips. if you don't have chunky you could mix sock weight and worsted together and it would be close to a chunky weight. I would go for it. Let me know how it works out and make sure you post a picture.
> 
> One thing you won't have to knit as many stitches!
Click to expand...

I love wrapping up in something which will make me feel really cosy and this yarn is so soft.

I have started a tension swatch and it is beginning to look very pretty. I will get a plain yarn to insert into stripes to make the crofter go further particularly as I think I may well try for full length sleeves and a collar.

You can tell I'm sure that I like to get wrapped up. Our winters here can be horrible, not always really cold but damp. I will definitely keep you posted how this goes.


----------



## aljellie

Shirley,

What increase do you recommend..M1, YO or K into front and back of stitch. If I'm picturing correctly, each would give a slightly different look. Thanks.

Ellie

*ANSWER*

* -- I USE k into front and back *-- on all the increases in this top. but it is the one I usually use. if you want to use another, It might make a nice change. that is what is so good about it . we can do our own thing. Shirley (designer)


----------



## peanut101

Shirley I am using m1 at the front edges and y over at all the rest its looking nice I think. 
I have a set of the Denise needles but found them a pain because they keep coming undone so i brought a set of knit picks which are great I think.


----------



## darowil

And I am doing a m1 for all of them. And not knitting the back of the stitch so it leaves a hole. At the markers I m1 before the last stitch k2 (that is the stitch either side of hte marker) and m1. This gives a deliberately placed line of holes on each increase


----------



## Designer1234

it will look great. I am looking forward to seeing the waterfall in that beautiful yarn.


----------



## darowil

And an easy way to do the m1 when you are not wanting to close up the hole is just to knit it without putting the bar onto the left needle first. I simply put the right needle under the bar, put my yarn ove rthe needle and pull it through. This always works for me as I am loose knitter, might be harder for tight knitters but woul dwork for this as it knitted loose anyway.


----------



## Naneast

Here is my waterfall top 2. I used a thicker yarn and a smaller needle: # 11 circular needle. The yarn is called Rowan Silk twist, night color. Total yarn used including the strip was 1100 yards.


----------



## Designer1234

WOW!!!! I love the way you are wearing this second one! y ou really have made my day. I am going to open a 'parade of Waterfall tops' once we get one more picture of another one.

I am hoping that all the tops made on this workshop will be posted there, just as we did the workshop for the slippers. 

Thank you so much for modeling#1 and #2. I love what you did with them both and the stitches and colors you used. I am so impressed. WOW AGAIN!


----------



## jmai5421

Naneast said:


> Here is my waterfall top 2. I used a thicker yarn and a smaller needle: # 11 circular needle. The yarn is called Rowan Silk twist, night color. Total yarn used including the strip was 1100 yards.


Wow! Both are georgeous. I might have to make one too. I just love yours.


----------



## Patchworkcat

So very beautiful! Nice job, indeed. I'll get around to starting mine sooner or later.

Jill


----------



## darowil

Naneast said:


> Here is my waterfall top 2. I used a thicker yarn and a smaller needle: # 11 circular needle. The yarn is called Rowan Silk twist, night color. Total yarn used including the strip was 1100 yards.


Its really good in a thicker yarn


----------



## peanut101

They are both fantastic, looks great on you too.


----------



## Mjean

Love the blues and greens, of course, they're my favorite colors.


----------



## cwknitnut

Beautiful! I've just started mine!


----------



## prismaticr

Wow! Just want to say how awesome these tops are coming out!


----------



## AverilC

I too have started mine but had to stop as I am waiting for some new Knitpro tips, I didnt have any big enough as I am using a chunky wool and had nothing bigger than 5.50mm. Cant wait for the post as I am really excited about doing this project.


----------



## Designer1234

I am just doing the sleeves on my waterfall, it is the one I posted that I started with the very fine dark yarn on the page I put my diagrams. I think it will be quite dressy and nice to wear out for dinner. It is very lacy and I like it. 

I am going to do a heavier one like NANEAST's number two. I am wondering whether any more of you are nearly finished or have you all given up?

I was trying to remember when Thanksgiving is in the US, is it the same as here - we are celebrating Thanksgiving on Tuesday here. If I remember, it is in November there?? 

We have a lovely weekend for it here. 


I hope to finish my top and then start working on the sleeves for my brown sweater which I posted up above-- I have made points in the front and under the arms and I think it is working out okay. 

Let me know how you are all doing. Shirley


----------



## peanut101

I reached the underarm last night. I am happy with the wool's colour change. I used 4.5mm needles and sock yarn. My friends at my Wednesday craft group can't wait to see what its like once its finished because I didn't have a photo of the top.


----------



## aljellie

Happy Thanksgiving Shirley and everyone else in Canada. Ours is Nov. 22 this year.

I'm doing my first waterfall using darowil's M1 without the extra wrap and it gives a lovely edge to the front. I'm using a DY weight (recommended gauge 5 st./inch on 5 needles) on size 13 needles. I think I'd prefer a slightly tighter gauge (probably a size 11) but am not a fast knitter and am unwilling to rip what I've done. I think I'll do the sleeves on smaller needles and will end up pleased with it in the end. It is a lot of knitting but we are heading back to Maryland from Maine next week (over 700 miles) and the waterfall is perfect for car knitting. I should get a lot done.

It's really a wonderful pattern, with so many possibilities and it was very generous of you to share it with us. So again, thank you.

Ellie


----------



## aljellie

Oh peanut, that is gorgeous and in my favorite colors. But I always love your work and you are either a very fast knitter or a very constant knitter or both.

Ellie


----------



## Designer1234

Peanut I love the yarn you are using - it is going to be beautiful! I can hardly wait to see it finished. 

Ellie, thank you for the Thanksgiving wishes- we have much to be thankful for.

Yours sounds great too. I am going to do a 'parade ' on the main forum once I have some sweaters to show. After seeing what Naneast has done with my pattern, I am going to do another one in heavier yarn. we get very cold here and I think I will get a lot of use out of a worsted weight top. I think they all are going to be beautiful. I am so pleased I decided to do this workshop, as I was very uncertain whether the top would be a good subject. I think I will make one for just about everyone I like to do gifts for over the next year.

so easy to do and you don't have to think about it. Quite a few started this, so I hope more of you are going to finish it in the next while.

I am finishing up the Coat of Many colors and starting on the prep for the workshop (crochet - make yourself an original afghan with designer) so I am managing to have fun! Shirley


----------



## cwknitnut

Peanut101, that is beautiful! I thought of using sock yarn but don't have enough of one color yet. I'll probably make another one of these - it's fun. When I get a little farther along I'll post a photo & explain my "pattern".


----------



## peanut101

Thanks Ellie and Cindy for you comments , Shirley I am loving this pattern its just so easy to follow. I will post it finished.


----------



## Designer1234

I have my 3rd on nearly finished too. very lacy - I am so pleased we did this workshop. Shirley


----------



## virginia42

I'm just getting ready to start the waterfall top. Got my Denise interchangeables & have the cords together. So long....I'm trying to find where it tells how many to CO. Seems I remember seeing 36 somewhere. Will there be a place where the directions are all given in 1 place?

Thanks.

*REPLY * Go to the first page and read the instrucitons and information there. it will give you a picture of how the cast on is set up.

Ladies-- if you are starting this waterfall, the information is all at the beginning of this workshop. Shirley (designer)


----------



## virginia42

Designer1234 said:


> you know, I would go for it - as I think with that yarn it would look gorgeous.
> 
> I started a top down on Saturday in dark brown sport weight acrylic yarn and have put stripes in Bernat Mosaic. I have put the sleeves on holders and have decided to try something. I am increasing under the arm and on the front edges like the waterfall fronts, but instead of having the point at the back I am doing a less obvious point at the sides. I saw one in a dress store the other day. It was made with different panels but I think this might work out. I will let you know - so I am knitting too - on and on and on!!!
> 
> I will post a picture of the top half of the cardigan. I think it might work out okay. Shirley


I love the way the colors show up in this one.


----------



## darowil

virginia42 said:


> I'm just getting ready to start the waterfall top. Got my Denise interchangeables & have the cords together. So long....I'm trying to find where it tells how many to CO. Seems I remember seeing 36 somewhere. Will there be a place where the directions are all given in 1 place?
> 
> Thanks.


page 3 gives the cast on details etc. And then people comments and questions as it goes.


----------



## virginia42

darowil said:


> virginia42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just getting ready to start the waterfall top. Got my Denise interchangeables & have the cords together. So long....I'm trying to find where it tells how many to CO. Seems I remember seeing 36 somewhere. Will there be a place where the directions are all given in 1 place?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> page 3 gives the cast on details etc. And then people comments and questions as it goes.
Click to expand...

*Designer here *-- this top is so easy it doesn't NEED a pattern, believe it or not -- just check out the diagrams and knit away! Shirley (designer)

Thx for the reply. I just looked back through all the pages & saw that it gives the CO number at the top of the diagram. Duh!


----------



## Designer1234

*HOW TO POST A PICTURE INFORMATION* for all the workshops.

*Designer here*: there is information as to how to post a picture on the link to the main section of this workshop - under TECH HELP AREA. I think most of you will want to post pictures when you finish your projects. I also will be happy to start a new 
'Parade of Waterfall tops' on the KP picture section like we did with the' non felted slippers'

Rachel explains exactly how to post pictures. She also has other information that will be very handy for all of us. She is a new Manager of this section and will help us all in any way she can.

I hope as you finish your projects you will post them here as all the workshops will be 'locked' so that kp members in the future can read all the information' and see pictures of the finished waterfalls.
Sorry for the interruption,


----------



## virginia42

What type of increase do you use? Is it just a yarn over?

one of the girls is using a yarn over - I used a kfb . 
Whichever one you like would work.


I am just finishing my 3rd top in a very fine brown-black yarn with brown and cream stripe - see the picture of the wip I posted previously


----------



## Myrle

I have started and only have a little done, have not reached the bit where it is recommended to put a stripe in. Do a little each day.

*Welcome!* I hope you enjoy doing this top. it is an interesting exercise! Designer


----------



## Designer1234

I am finishing my second sleeve on the lacy top down I posted at the beginning of this workshop- I am bordering the sleeves and bottom with dc spaces and the yarn is very fine so it is really lacy. I am going to like it. Then all I have to do is either crochet or knit a border all up the sides, across the neck and down the other side.

I think I am going to use it for Christmas although I am thinking of doing one in sock yarn as I have so many skeins. Maybe a variety of colors. will have to check out what I have on hand. If I do that I will give this one to my daughter.

I never dreamed when I started making the first one that it would lead to meeting all you great people, sharing the pattern and having SO MUCH FUN. I THINK I will just keep this topic open and we can just keep on making them on and on and on.


----------



## Designer1234

my brown top down sweater is also coming along pretty well. it is a regular cardigan pattern and I am putting points on the front and under the arms on each side. I think it will work out pretty well too. Two new tops to wear this winter. I think I will likely finish the waterfall first as I am nearly there with it.


----------



## jmai5421

I am glad you are keeping this open. I love all the waterfall tops and especially the top down sweaters. I have some shetland wool to make a top down cartigan in a brick color. I have been looking at some books. I want to do something down the front of both sides, not just cables. I will know when I find just the right pattern stitch.
I might see if I have some DK to do a waterfall or go for it like the stashbuster bag and use all my left over sock yarn to make the waterfall.


----------



## Designer1234

Actually, I was joking about keeping this topic open. I certainly won't be closing any of the workshops for awhile except the slippers. Nothing is written in stone about when the workshops should be locked. Next year we have a lot of them starting and in order to make room we will lock them. But remember, even when they are locked all the information will be available to everyone who wants to follow the workshops. 

Designer


----------



## Designer1234

Here is my 3rd waterfall -- It is very fine knubby yarn - acrylic and It looks quite nice. I have a pretty cream dress that I will wear it with. Shirley


----------



## Patchworkcat

Shirley, it's beautiful! I still haven't started mine, but I will. It'll be perfect for this hot Florida weather.

Jill


----------



## jmai5421

love it Shirley. I think it will look nice with a cream dress.


----------



## Naneast

Shirley, That's a beautiful waterfall top. It's looks good on you.

It would look a lot nicer if I was young and slender -- oh well :thumbup: ;-) :roll:


----------



## peanut101

*INFORMATION IF YOU USE SOCK YARN*-

Shirley I have posted my water fall top before you all know I am using sock yarn for it. *I used 4.5 mm / 7 us,* I needed to increase the number of stitches, here is what I worked out to make it fit .

I cast on 72 stitches. I included a bit of a band to stop it rolling up.

*here is the increase pattern*

I also always slip the first stitch. --- slip first stitch, knit 3 , m 1 , Knit 10 ,m1 k, k1,m1,knit 8,m1,knit 1, m1 ,knit 10, m1 ,k 2,m1, knit 10, m1 ,k1,m1,knit 8,m1, k1, m1,knit 10, m1 knit 4.

next row slip first stitch knit 3, purls to last 4 stitches , knit 4 
_my jacket is in stockinette stitch a narrow rib band._

I also used two different methods to do the increases. I picked up the loop between the stitches at the front edge's and at the arm and center back increases I used the yarn over method . I wanted the increases to be notable. That is also why I have two stitches down the center back. I hope that helps anyone using sock yarn.

REPLY: IT SOUNDS GREAT -- thanks for this information. Obviously you got the idea I was after with this top. I do this type of thing all the time and it is so much fun to see what we end up with. It is so nice to meet you! once again, Thanks

Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

It is good that you gave us this information. I think it will be very helpful . let me know when you have finished and we will open a parade of waterfalls. I am so pleased that you ladies are enjoying this as much as I am. 


We got our first SNOWFALL last night - woke up to a winter wonderland - it is still early so I imagine it will be gone before noon but it sure does remind me (as if I needed reminding) that our winter is on the way. brr - you Aussies and Kiwis (too much typing to type it all (grin) :thumbup:  are into spring there. Wish I could join you! for the winter. love the summers here but winter is NOT my favorite time of the year the older I get. 

Is anyone else getting close to finishing their tops? Shirley


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> We got our first SNOWFALL last night - woke up to a winter wonderland - it is still early so I imagine it will be gone before noon but it sure does remind me (as if I needed reminding) that our winter is on the way. brr - you Aussies and Kiwis (too much typing to type it all (grin) :thumbup:  are into spring there. Wish I could join you! for the winter. love the summers here but winter is NOT my favorite time of the year the older I get.
> 
> Is anyone else getting close to finishing their tops? Shirley


Believe it or not we actually had snow here- only 20 minutes drive away. Won't have been much, but first time in 100 years we have had snow in October. And most years we don't even get any in the middle of winter.


----------



## Designer1234

darowil said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We got our first SNOWFALL last night - woke up to a winter wonderland - it is still early so I imagine it will be gone before noon but it sure does remind me (as if I needed reminding) that our winter is on the way. brr - you Aussies and Kiwis (too much typing to type it all (grin) :thumbup:  are into spring there. Wish I could join you! for the winter. love the summers here but winter is NOT my favorite time of the year the older I get.
> 
> Is anyone else getting close to finishing their tops? Shirley
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not we actually had snow here- only 20 minutes drive away. Won't have been much, but first time in 100 years we have had snow in October. And most years we don't even get any in the middle of winter.
Click to expand...

we got it once when we lived 30 ks north of Auckland - the children had a wonderful time -- it only lasted until noon. only time we saw snow when we lived in New Zealand.

Sure wish we could send you some of ours. oh well- I still love this area with the Rockies visible out our window.


----------



## ggclaudia

Designer1234 said:


> Here is my 3rd waterfall -- It is very fine knubby yarn - acrylic and It looks quite nice. I have a pretty cream dress that I will wear it with. Shirley


You said this shouldn't be worn with jeans. Why??? I want to make a Waterfall when I get My WIP's done and blue jeans are my pants of choice everywhere I go.


----------



## Designer1234

I wear my others with jeans all the time but this one seems to be quite dressy and I thought I would wear it with a beige dress. I also am very wide and dh and I thought it didn't actually look as good as with my slacks. 

So don't worry about that. I am losing weight and hope to look less bottom heavy within the next couple of months. 


Shirley


----------



## ggclaudia

Designer1234 said:


> I wear my others with jeans all the time but this one seems to be quite dressy and I thought I would wear it with a beige dress. I also am very wide and dh and I thought it didn't actually look as good as with my slacks.
> 
> So don't worry about that. I am losing weight and hope to look less bottom heavy within the next couple of months.
> 
> Shirley


Good luck to you in your weight loss. It is hard and even harder to keep it off, I know. I struggle with it every day.


----------



## Ellisen

Very good info on knitting with fingering/sock yarn. The top I'm making is also of #1 weight yarns, and I CO 78 sts and sort of doubled all the sts in the sections. Unfortunately, while I love knitting this top, my time lately has been going to knitted and crocheted creatures for my grandkids' birthdays. I'll try posting a photo of the top. I hope the photo is not too large. And I'll be out of town for a couple of weeks, but I'm definitely taking my Waterfall project with me!


----------



## lynnw

I'm thinking of doing the waterfall as my first KAL but since peanut101's post I'm quite confused. In your original post regarding sport yarn you cast on 32 stitches. Why would it be more than doubled for sock weight yarn? So in general how do you know how many stitches to cast on for each weight of yarn. For example I have some heavy mohair that I thought of using with some ribbon for contrast. I'm thinking if the sport yarn is a 9mm then I should use a 15mm or larger needle. I LOVE big needles. I was thinking of casting on with 10mm needles and doing a crochet cast on, then laying that around my neck area to try and figure out how many to stitches to cast on? THX, Lynn

LYNN:

That might work out quite well. I just measured my neck and cast on enough stitches to go around it. BUT it doesn't meet at the front of the neck, it lies quite open.

I just made a top (the dark one I posted) which is as light or lighter than sock weight yarn. I added only 4 stitches and kept large needles. I think Pumpkin used 4.5 mm needles which are quite small, so she is using her yarn with a more sweater effect.

So, you can decide which way you want to go. I wanted mine very lacy, she will have a closer, tighter knit.

If you like using BIG needles and fine yarn, it works out very well, if you want a lacy finish -- I cast on the same number of stitches for all 3 of my tops. The first and second are much heavier than the last one.

I am going to do one in worsted and smaller needles so I will add a few, but not as many as peanut did. Remember, if you want it like my top, there really is no neck - it hangs down in a curving fashion. Nan East used medium sized needles and I think added a few stitches to -- go back to her pictures and you can read what her method was.

The thing about these is you can each adjust whatever way you want. I personally like the small neck which, as you increase,curves out and hangs down. BUT I am going to do one in worsted in a new style which I am drawing a picture of and will post it tonight. At least I am trying to remember how it was set up. It had a rectangle on one side which was rather confusing.

I was looking in a high end store today and saw a different shape which I think is the one I will use for my worsted top.

So, if you like large needles - go ahead with my numbers and it will be very lacy but very pretty. If you want it heavier with smaller needles add some stitches.

*Peanut*-  how did you reach the number of stitches you cast on?

By the way, I like the way you did the c/o's as I think the pattern will look great especially with a tighter knit.

I am sorry I can't answer any other way. This top is an original to each person. Shirley


----------



## peanut101

I am sorry I confused things ! my waterfall has a neck and more of a front than the original it's also not as lacy. I wanted it to be a firm fabric. I have a band down the front , I worked out how many stitches I would need by making a gauge swatch of 20 stitches and knitting 20 rows and measuring that. I had a good look at Shirley's and how it sat on her, because I have knitted several top down cardigan's I knew how I would change it for my style.Again I am really sorry for confusing people.

Peanut101 ( Tammy)

TAMMY! don't worry -- that is the fun of designing! that is why I am giving this workshop! I WANT new ideas -- this is exactly what I hoped for. don't feel badly at all. I can hardly wait to see your design. It sounds great.

I am knitting a sweater with 5mm needles, sport weight yarn and started with a basic top down pattern and I am adding points under each arm and on the fronts. It is starting to look really good. I cast on the pattern number of stitches which is 
52 stitches -it is a cardigan, not a waterfall but [I am pointing the bottoms -- I will put a button at the neck] and followed the pattern. I am using sport weight yarn. so it is pretty well whatever you want to do -- I am looking forward to seeing yours and I don't want you to apologize for doing your thing.

Shirley


----------



## lynnw

Tammy, don't worry, I'm easily confused! Your explanation of what you were doing made it all make sense. I like that idea too, so am really looking forward to seeing yours.

Shirley thanks for the help and letting me know I was at least getting my thinking going in the right direction. I have another question for you. I'd rather not have the long points in front, how would I make it more level? 

Thanks to you both,

Lynn


----------



## Designer1234

do you want points at all? that is what the waterfall is -- points - however, you could just knit it without increasing on the front borders -do you want a point at the back? or do you want points under the arm, or don't you want points at all. If that is the case you would be better to find a basic cardigan pattern. 

I am not sure what it is you want instead of the points, because is what the top is about -- YOu could reduce the pointed ness of the points by increasing every 3rd or 4th row,but I am not sure if that is what you are asking. Shirley


----------



## lynnw

No, no I want the points it's just that I'm short and stocky and didn't want to end up tripping over the points when I bend over!!  The idea of the points under the arms at the side intrigues me-am I correct in thinking it would make a nice swirly effect if these were added? How could that be done? Thanks again,

Lynn

*ANSWER:* Yes it would make it quite swirly= (love that word)

I started with a basic top down cardi pattern and decided to go for the points but wanted them under the arm and fronts with the back shorter - (I saw one in a store and liked the looks of it.)  I am using sport weight yarn for it and I think I am going to like it. I am just finishing the 2nd 3/4 sleeve and have done a 2" Wide garter stitch border on the bottom (left the stitches on the cable' and will see if I want to add another inch. I think I will then put a crochet hdc edging around the neck and down both sides but not sure yet.

It is a slightly different neck as it was an actual pattern so it should be interesting. I think I will put a button at the neck but won't know that until I try it on. It isn't as open as the waterfall, because I followed the cardi pattern. quite interesting. will post a picture soon.

I am also working on some fingerless gloves for family Xmas presents and getting ready to teach a crochet afghan workshop in January -- busy busy. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

Sorry - I misunderstood you. If you want to reduce the length of the points you could increase every 3rd or 4th row rather than every other row. I am making a sweater now that I am increasing under the arms instead of in the back- I will be able to tell you in a couple of days how it turns out. 

It is looking pretty good. I will get a picture asap. Shirley


----------



## Magicknitter

lynnw said:


> No, no I want the points it's just that I'm short and stocky and didn't want to end up tripping over the points when I bend over!!  The idea of the points under the arms at the side intrigues me-am I correct in thinking it would make a nice swirly effect if these were added? How could that be done? Thanks again,
> 
> Lynn


I am knitting one with no points at the back with some very unusual yarn. Will post a picture after I am done.


----------



## Designer1234

That sounds interesting, Magic Knitter. can't wait to see it! how are the rest of you coming? Once I get a couple more pictures we will start a Parade of Waterfall tops on the picture forum. We have the non felted slippers and the stashbuster bags on there now. check them out. some wonderful work. 

just search Parade of Non Felted slippers from workshop 

Parade of Crochet Stashbuster bags from workshop


----------



## gram26

Am wondering, I started increasing center back, but have decided I don't want the back longer.....what can I do? I have knitted about 10"....any ideas?


----------



## Designer1234

*ANSWER* You can carry on down the back knitting straight across but I won't guarantee that it will lie flat. It very well could look okay, but you will have to try it and see what the results are.

One thing I might do is slow down the increase so that it still has a bit of a dip. I would try knitting 3 rows and increase the back on the 4th row from now on. Hopefully that will reduce the point. Why don't you try knitting across for an inch or two and see whether it will lie flat? if not pull out those rows and try the gradual increase instead.

I am doing a gradual increase on the sides of the sweater I am knitting currently and it is looking good. I think you will have to try and see what you get when you stop, and if that doesn't work you can try the slight increase.

There is a good chance that you will be okay if you just start knitting . You won't be able to get rid of the extra stitches that you have added -but it might be okay as it might just carry on with the dip you have already got.

I DEFINITELY would try it just -- If it was me, I rarely try to change something in mid stream , but If I definitely wanted to change it - I would go for it and 
see what happens. Shirley


----------



## gram26

Thanks, Shirley, will try as you suggest! Jane

ANSWER; Jane , let us know how it looks when you stop increasing - I would be interested. I think it will be okay but I don't want to guarantee it. I think the reduced increased would work too. Shirley.


----------



## AverilC

I have started my Waterfall using the Sirdar crofter chunky, because it is a very soft yarn I decided to go down to a 5.50mm needle to give it some extra body. I am down to the sleeve now and am very pleased with the way it is looking.

Silly me bought DK instead of chunky for the stripes so am having to double it.

I decided not to go for the point at the back. Hope you like it so far.


----------



## Designer1234

Averilc --- it is such a beautiful yarn - it is going to be lovely. I can't wait to see the finished top. Don't forget to post more pictures. Shirley


----------



## AverilC

Will do Shirley. Am really enjoying this but have to limit my time on it as I have several more Christmas presents to finish, and they're not small items.

I plan to make bracelet length sleeves and a collar and finish edge with crab stitch - which i just love to use as an edge.


----------



## jnwynn

I think I'm confusing myself with where the sleeves go, They are the stitches between the first two markers and the last two right? They go on the stitch holder when they reach the 11 to 12 inch mark from the beginning. 

Jane


----------



## Designer1234

There is the front -- then there is a marker and then another marker - you put the stitches between the first and second marker on to a yarn or stitch holder ( I like to use a loose yarn as I like to try it on) then do the same in from the other side. 

you will then increase at the front, the back (if you are doing a pointed back and the other front. You will knit right across, joining the work under the arms -- this will be the bottom portion of your top. Later you will pick up the stitches for the sleeves. There will likely be a space under the arm with no stitches so I add 3 on each side of the center and start knitting in the round.


----------



## jnwynn

Thanks shirley for some reason I missed that and just wanted to confirm it. I'm not sure if it's trying to do too much at once or what but for some reason that just wasn't connecting. I read through that several times and it just wasn't making sense at the time. I re read it this morning and thought oh yeah ok I get it.  

I'm still working on my coat of many colors too, plus some quilting for other folks just think it was a moment of duhness that hit me.

Thank again for this workshop. 

Jane


----------



## Designer1234

no problem. Where are you on the Coat of Many colors? I am going to leave the workshop open for a bit longer as there are quite a few of you finishing up.

It is hard that it is ending in the Christmas rush. People reach a point and then get nervous about the finishing - so maybe we will take a week and all really spend some time on finishing them up. It is a big undertaking and yet they are so nice to wear at Christmas. 

These tops are nice for the Christmas season too. Shirley


----------



## Naneast

Here is my waterfall top 3. I used 2 balls of mohair kidsilk haze yarn which came in a mystery box from the Craftsy. I used them together with a cashmere yarn. This top has the points on the front and both sides, a straight back and short sleeves. When I ran out of the mohair yarn I just continued with a cashmere yarn for 1 1/2" more. I also used up all of my green cashmere yarn then used mix and match yarns from my stash. The total yarn used was 458 yards each with a #11 circular needle. Thank you, Shirley for your designs and leadership.


----------



## Designer1234

ANOTHER WONDERFUL TOP, Naneast!! I love this one too and it is good to see how it worked out with the sides and fronts pointed but the back straight. 

You are doing such a great job with these. As soon as another person finishes there I will do a parade. thanks so much for doing such a great job with my designs. they are all three beautiful and very different. Shirley


----------



## Magicknitter

I finally finished my project...I can't call it the waterfall top, because I went off the track and use some unusual yarn to make this top. I am calling this the Butterfly. The yarn was bought on vacation and sat in the closet for almost 10 years! Now it's out of the closet and face the world! 

It is gorgeous! I will open a Parade of Waterfall tops in pictures right now. I pretty well have to keep the same name as the workshop. I will tranfer them now. 
Thanks so much -- they are all wonderful.

Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

They are now posted at the following link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-117284-1.html

I am going to add another view of Magic Knitters top -- it shows how pretty it is shaped. good job ladies.


----------



## Magicknitter

Thank you Shirley for this workshop and the inspiration. As soon as I saw your waterfall top, I just know that this yarn will work well...but my daughter wants a big wide sleeve, so I just kept adding stitches and it turned into a butterfly! It's packed and ready to ship to Toronto for her birthday!

*ANSWER*" I THINK IT IS BEAUTIFUL and you were right. that yarn worked beautifully. question. looking at it closely, did you follow a pattern? it looks like it. I just love it and know your daughter will too. sooo -pretty.

I am so happy with these wonderful tops- no two the same.

I hope we will have lots more in our Parade. People are checking them out already. great work ladies.

We are the third parade: #1 the non felted slippers, 
#2 the crochet stashbuster bag
#3 the Waterfall top

I hope to have a parade with each workshop. thanks again girls.

yeay!!!!!


----------



## Magicknitter

Answer to Shirley's question: No, I didn't have a pattern. I just follow your instruction for the neck and increase with a YO all the way to the end of the sleeves. But did not increase on the back. I continued to increase the front after I "rope off" the sleeves until desired length.


----------



## Naneast

willibaquilter said:


> I just joined knitting paradise. I would love to join this waterfall sweater workshop. I will have to get a circular needle that length but now I need to know how to access the instructions. Thanks from nu-2-u Ann


Scroll up to page 3. You'll find the instructions for this workshop.


----------



## Designer1234

Hi willibaquilter -- I would suggest you start reading the first page and read all the pages before you start,as there is some information - and some drawings of the top. I am glad you are joining us. Just go for it and if you need any help please post and I will get back to you asap. 

Welcome! Designer


----------



## Magicknitter

Mjean said:


> I'm in the middle of a comfort shawl and the stashbuster bag, but when i finish them, i'm starting this.
> 
> Magicknittter - what size needles did you use?
> 
> I think i'd like to use a tighter stitch.


I used 5.5MM circular needles with a 60" cable. I could have used smaller needles, but I wanted the top to be open and loose and drapy, because of the knobby yarn. Good thing about the long cable is, I can try it on without putting the whole thing on to waste yarn first. It's long enough for me to put over my shoulders and down the back!


----------



## Designer1234

Thanks Magic Knitter- I, am having a geriatric moment -- I thought we were on the main forum rather than the workshop and invited Mjean to join us here. 
sheesh, Shirley! anyway you have answered her question.


----------



## Designer1234

how are the rest of you doing? give me a shout if you need any help. 

I am amazed at the different styles and looks we have made from this simple original idea. Wonderful!! every one of them. 


I am a very proud Mama????? you know what I mean


----------



## Donnabellah

I got to the point were I had to tie up the sleeve areas and then got to wondering if I still needed to do the increases -- so I asked our teacher. She relpied that I do not have do the increases at the sleeve marker spots but to continue increased at the fronts and also the peak at the back. She also said if I didn't want a deep peak at the back that I should do increases only on each 3rd row.
I love this pattern and expect to make a few more.


----------



## Designer1234

Thanks Donnabellah -- I appreciate you posting here as there might be someone else who is wondering how it works. looking forward to seeing your top. Shirley


----------



## peanut101

My waterfall is finished. I am happy with how it looks. I did a crochet border , which I made up as I went a long . I think it looks great. I finished it yesterday at craft , all the ladies loved it. As some of you may remember I used 4.5 mm needles ( 7 US) and sock yarn. I brought 4 , 400 meter balls but only used 2 and a bit of the third. I ran out half way through the last row of crochet. 
Thanks Shirley for a lovely pattern..


----------



## aljellie

Peanut, 

It's lovely like all your work. I'd love to see a picture of it on you. I got down to the bottom of mine, cast off, tried it on and hated the way it looked on me so much, I frogged the whole thing. I'm only 5 foot 4 inches tall and it seemed to swallow me. I'm going to start over on smaller needles, use stockinette stitch, and increase less frequently. My husband thought I was nuts for undoing so much work. But you know you won't wear it if you don't like the way it looks on you. Did anyone else find it too voluminous to wear?

Ellie


----------



## Designer1234

aljellie said:


> Peanut,
> 
> It's lovely like all your work. I'd love to see a picture of it on you. I got down to the bottom of mine, cast off, tried it on and hated the way it looked on me so much, I frogged the whole thing. I'm only 5 foot 4 inches tall and it seemed to swallow me. I'm going to start over on smaller needles, use stockinette stitch, and increase less frequently. My husband thought I was nuts for undoing so much work. But you know you won't wear it if you don't like the way it looks on you. Did anyone else find it too voluminous to wear?
> 
> DESIGNER HERE-- I am sorry you had to frog it but it is sometimes the best way. I think it will make a difference if you do it with smaller needles, and increase say, ever 3 or 4 rows instead of every other row. you might like it better with shallow points as the side, but I think your idea will achieve what you are after.
> 
> Hang in there my dear. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

WOW PEANUT! your top is gorgeous. I expected it would be as I loved your yarn. I will put it on the parade if you haven't already. thanks so much for joining us in the workshop. 

I started my 5th one today. went out for dinner last night and one of my friends just loved it (it was the black fine yarn which I posted on the parade). She begged me to do one for her so I started it and am down to the sleeves. 

Once again, your top is beautiful. Shirley


----------



## Ellisen

Ellie, I'm also doing mine on US7 and sock yarn, and after 5" I thought it was getting too wide around, also. So I'm only increasing every few rows now, too. I think it's going to take me forever with the smaller needles and yarn, but I'm not giving up!!!


----------



## peanut101

I got Wayne to take a photo of me in the top , I really hate having my photo taken so you are lucky I am showing it. I love how it drops in the front to cover the tummy .

DESIGNER HERE" I love it - it really suits you and that is one of the reasons I made the first top. I am bottom heavy and wanted something with a vertical look. it looks great on you and I appreciate your photo. thanks so much. Shirley


----------



## jmai5421

Peanut101 I love your top and you in it. Now you have me thinking. I was not going to make one because I was not sure if I would really like it and wear it but after seeing your I might change my mind. I love the colors and the way it drapes. Thanks for posting.

DESIGNER HERE: It seems that this top looks good no matter whether it is knit with sock yarn, or lace yarn, or sport yarn. I have made myself 3 of them and am working on one for my tall, slender dil who tried one of mine one. I am definately not tall and slender!!!! :| :| I also have been asked by a friend, who is a completely different shape than me , and who tried mine on, it looked great on both of them, so I hope you will give it a go Judy. I make no guarantees, but so far we haven't had a failure in the whole group. Shirley


----------



## lynnw

Wow Peanut, that's Great! Love the colors on you.

Shirley is that last finished WF the one with the pointed sides that you were going to give the how to's on when you finished, or, when will you be doing that. Much thanks,

Lynn


----------



## Designer1234

actually, I forgot! - been pretty busy and had a geriatric moment. 


I did the top exactly the same way except I didn't increase in the center back. Just at both fronts, and both sides of both sleeves. I put the sleeve stitches on a length of yarn and picked up the stitches for the bottom. I increased on both sides of a marker UNDER THE ARM, every other row, and also at both fronts.

it seems to be working quite well. I just have a small amount of finishing to do. the one I did is more of a sweater as I used smaller needles and yarn (see the brown top I am working on.) One thing, you will have to knit more rows or the back will be very short - I found that out once I had knit fore awhile. However, I do like it . remember, this wasn't done with large needles, I do expect to do one with the sides and fronts increased before Christmas and will keep everyone informed. Will likely have a picture in the next day or two of my brown finished top. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

Have any of you ever done the *condo' stitch*, where you use one very large 
knitting needle and another one fairly small?. Here is a shawl I did just before I did my waterfall top. I used the same pattern, starting at the point at the back, that is used in the _basic dish cloth pattern and just kept on increasing at each end with yarnovers_. I had lots of fun doing it and this is the result.

Thought you might be interested. I gave it to a dear friend who lives north of Edmonton - where it is *really cold*

Designer


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Careful! You're dating yourself and anyone old enough to remember condo knitting! 

For the youngsters, the term predates the explosion of condos in every city.

ANSWER -- You are very right - but I haven't done one for years until I found my big needle and thought I would try it. 

That was many years ago. smarty!!!!


----------



## peanut101

Shirley I love your shawl, Its over 100oc here today so it will be a while before I will be knitting anything big.Its not even summer time here until December the 1st.I will be crocheting doily's and edgings until next winter. Everyone who has seen my waterfall top just loves it. Thanks for a fantastic pattern.
Tammy
South Australia


----------



## Myrle

How are the rest of you doing with your tops. well, I hope. Shirley[/quote]

I have begun mine as I mentioned previously (not quite up to putting the sleeves on holders )- so not very far. I do not seem to find it easy knitting my yarn on larger needles than you would normally and have been struggling somehow. It is a first for me to knit with stitch markers, am going to get some better ones. Mine seem to keep falling off or moving along and getting entangled with other stitches!!

All in all I have put it aside to do just before winter next year. We are in spring at the moment and there will be a hot summer for Christmas. I think my levels of patience and enthusiasm will rise closer to next winter!! I am normally a very energetic well person (for which I am thankful) but recently while being "energetic" in the garden broke my leg rather badly. So I'm using that as another excuse.!! Yes I know we don't use legs to knit!

Yes I have done knitting with one very large needle and one smaller. I have done quite a few scarves and quite like it.
I am wondering how that stitch would go on the waterfall. 
*When you made the shawl did you just do 1 row with the large followed by 1 row with the smaller?* With the scarves I can't remember what I did exactly but think that when I did a row with the smaller needle I did 2 or 3. Think I like it better that way, but a shawl is as the saying goes a "different kettle of fish"

ANSWER:

Some patterns call for 3 rows with smaller needle and one row with larger - I usually do one and one as it makes it lacier, depending on what I am making.

I haven't tried it with a waterfall, I think with it I would use 2 or 3 rows together with the smaller needle , and increase on one of those rows. Will have to try it. The interchangeable needles would work well with this stitch using a long cable I believe.

hmm. maybe I will do the next one with the condo stitch.
Shirley


----------



## Jessica-Jean

http://knitting.about.com/od/stitchglossary/g/condo-knitting.htm
http://www.knitting-and.com/wiki/Condo_Knitting
http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/scarfcondo.htm
http://suzies-yarnie-stuff.blogspot.ca/2006/12/condo-knit-scarf.html

I actually made a condo-stitch sleeveless top for one sister in fuzzy, CO$TLY yarn as a wedding shower gift way back then... Of course, I still have the pattern ... somewhere in the wool-room.


----------



## Designer1234

you are so welcome -- I love the colors and I am so glad you sent a picture. We have had our first major snowfall here - the roads are slippery and even though it is not too cold, we know it will be coming. I would like half of your temperature or even a few degrees. 

I loved Australia when we visited 3 times and we also lived in NZ and it was a happy time for our family.

We got to Adelaide, and Canberra - took the highway to Melbourne and flew to Canberra on one trip and went north to Brisbane on the train on another trip. Loved OZ

there should be a happy medium as far as weather is concerned. 
Oh well. I am very glad you joined his workshop.


----------



## ggclaudia

Jessica-Jean said:


> http://knitting.about.com/od/stitchglossary/g/condo-knitting.htm
> http://www.knitting-and.com/wiki/Condo_Knitting
> http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/scarfcondo.htm
> http://suzies-yarnie-stuff.blogspot.ca/2006/12/condo-knit-scarf.html
> 
> I actually made a condo-stitch sleeveless top for one sister in fuzzy, CO$TLY yarn as a wedding shower gift way back then... Of course, I still have the pattern ... somewhere in the wool-room.


Thank you Jessica, for these web links. I started knitting in the late 50's but wasn't doing any knitting in the 70's so did not know about condo knitting. I am going to have to try this.


----------



## Designer1234

Ladies- please check out all of the following links - they are the "Parades" of finished workshop projects from the members. unbelievable how neat they all are.

Parade addresses on pictures.

#1-Non felted slippers closed-- http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-111122-1.html

#2 Stashbuster bags http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-116648-1.html

#3Waterfall tops: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-117284-1.html

#4 Socks http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-117372-1.html#2237117


----------



## fibrefay

Beautiful shawl, Shirley. Now I know what I can do with odd sized needles.

I have 2 large containers full of all sizes and can't work out how the odd pair or two came about. I think one of my boys might know!! Guess someone was improvising - the same as the bent steel needle - you know boys and there tools!! They use whatever is in sight. Grrr!!! A few choice words were spoken as you can guess... Ahh! Mr. Nobody! Well, he'd better not do it again, or else...!

Oh well, that's life!


----------



## Designer1234

here is a sweater I just finished and am blocking. It is a top down, but it also has points both under the arm at the sides and both fronts, but not at the back. 

Will show you tomorrow when it is finished being blocked. I have brownslacks and a brown longsleeve t shirt that I will likely wear with it. I am quite happy with it . Have had some nice brown sport weight yarn and a pretty border yarn. this is the result. Not sure whether I like the shape as well as the first waterfalls but will be able to tell more tomorrow.


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> here is a sweater I just finished and am blocking. It is a top down, but it also has points both under the arm at the sides and both fronts, but not at the back.
> 
> Will show you tomorrow when it is finished being blocked. I have brownslacks and a brown longsleeve t shirt that I will likely wear with it. I am quite happy with it . Have had some nice brown sport weight yarn and a pretty border yarn. this is the result. Not sure whether I like the shape as well as the first waterfalls but will be able to tell more tomorrow.


I really like its colours.


----------



## aljellie

I love it. I hope you'll post a pic of you wearing it. Looks like stockinette. Is it? Also what size needles and did you increase every other row? Thanks.

Ellie

Yes it is stocking stitch. it is in sport weight yarn and the needles were size 5 for the main part and then it was crochet around the edges with a 4 mm crochet hook.

I will post a picture tomorrow. It is done just like the waterfall, except that the points are put under the arms and the fronts, but not the back. It gets very wide so you would need a very long cable. lots of fun to make.


----------



## donna47304

Designer1234 said:


> Will show you tomorrow when it is finished being blocked.


I really like it too and am looking forward to seeing it on you tomorrow to see how the points fall. It looks very stylish with great colors.


----------



## Designer1234

I just posted some of the things I have made over the past couple of years.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-121579-1.html

If the waterfall works out- maybe some of you might want to try it. S


----------



## SIML

Hello Designer1234. I made it here. Have ordered the needles needed am waitin to get going. I didn't realize this workshop was the same shawl.

Welcome, as you can see from the pictures, the basic waterfall is started the same . you can decide where you want your points. 

I did the brown one in sport yarn and smaller needles. Read from the first page. you need a 45-50" cable, either with interchangeables - mine are denise with a 50" cable which I fill up. read all the information and away you go! Designer


----------



## Designer1234

here is the waterfall I just finished -- I think it will work okay. I am going to put a pretty button at the neck of this one. My friend made me some hand made pottery buttons so will use one of them.

I like the longer waterfalls better for someone my size but it is warm and looks okay. I find the longer point is much more slimming. however, it was a fun project and I will get some wear out of it. Designer


----------



## Ellisen

OOOooooooooooooo! Your "black" top looks gorgeous on you! I like this one the best. Can't quite see in the pictures: what edging did you do? If this one has points at the sides, too, how does one accomplish it? Thank you for everything you do for us. 
My daughter said my original waterfall top (knitted to the sleeves) was too ugly, so I stopped that one and started a new one. Am ready to put the sleeve stitches on holders. After this step, we are to continue the top until reaching desired length, right? Any other directions we should know for finishing it? I want to crochet en edging around the entire top, but it probably will be simple, as I'm using variegated 4-ply wool on US7 in bright pinks/yellows/oranges!


My daughter didn't like my first one but my tastes are very different from her so I don't pay any attention to what anyone else says or I would never get anything done. You can't tell with these tops until you get them done. 

yes, you put the stitches for the sleeves on separate pieces of yarn, (that way you can try the top on- so make them loose. then carry on with the increases -- every other row until you have it the length. I did the dark brown one I just posted without increasing at the back and just under each arm and the fronts.


----------



## darowil

It looks good on Designer. Think your about the extra length though. I do like the straight back edge. I think for me the stright back but probably withut the peaks under the arms either. If you don't do th eincreases in the back does that impact hte size? Looks fine on but would mean a fair number less stitches.
Mine has stalled (to many other things I have to do- like hats on magic loop!)


----------



## Designer1234

Each time you Dont increase every other row, it makes it less wide. The two points at the sides make it wider than the one point at the back. It is right darovil, it seems more knitting with the back straight, if you want it long in the back,. However, It really isn't as you don't have two of the points. I just wanted to try the different ways, - for me - I like the two points in the front - both long, with a short point in the back. it is more slimming in my opinion.

I do think it depends on who you are making it for- what shape they are. I am feeling much thinner since we lost our son, and since my hubby was so ill (he is fine now) all in a couple of years, I lost a lot of weight and have managed to keep it off. As a result I have a bit more courage to wear stuff I wouldn't usually wear. :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Designer1234

*This workshop will close on November 20*-

It has been a fun workshop -- so work away ladies and finish up your tops, or even start a new one - before then. *All the information will stay here permanently*.

Watch for the new workshops starting in January, 2013.

If you make any more tops - please put them on the Parade of Waterfall Tops on the main forum. Designer


----------



## peony

my son is getting married next October and I'm thinking that this might look nice with his fiancee's floaty (and maybe a bit cool for October in New Hampshire) wedding dress. Can't wait to get going. First a trip to Webs...

Answer: wouldn't that be lovely. YOu could make it nice and lacy and in some really nice yarn. Let me know how it goes and make sure you send us a picture!!! I am so pleased at how this 
top is working out for so many people.


----------



## Designer1234

Is anyone still working on theirs? if not, I will close it early. Not much point if everyone is finished or not finishing. Post if you are still working on yours. 

Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

Great - we will leave it open until the 20th -- that will give you some time. 

Anyone else? I am working on one for my dil's Mother. but got side tracked. Hpe to get with it tomorrow.


----------



## peanut101

Shirley I just want to say thanks for such a interesting and easy jacket. I will be doing it again for sure. Its just perfect for were I live, in the far north of South Australia.
Tammy


----------



## Designer1234

Tammy-- I am so glad you enjoyed making it-- I hope you get a lot of wear out of it. Thanks for letting me know you liked the class. Shirley


----------



## donna47304

Knitry said:


> but I also wonder if there wouldn't be more participation if the instructions were a bit more clearly organized and presented.


I'm very interested in making one of these tops but I have to wait til after the holidays when things settle down a bit. Fall is a busy time but I've squeezed in all the KALs I can from this section as I feel they're such a generous offering by other KP'ers.

So, for me, at least, the presentation of the directions are not the issue; finding time to participate is.


----------



## Designer1234

See page 1- Sept.19 post =INSTRUCTIONS FOR MAKING THIS TOP - make a copy of this drawing -- it is basically your pattern! This will work on most sizes as there is no actual neck opening -- it just hangs down to the points on each front. 

==============================
I have never made the claim that any of my workshops followed a regular pattern. 

This is what my classes were about. Deciding for themselves what direction they wanted to go and doing it.

I don't like following patterns and there are others like me who like to knit outside the box -- I am sorry you invested in the needles. However, if you have decided that this is a chore, I would suggest that it might not be the class for you. 

I have been quite happy to help whenever I can. And I have never pretended the classes were anything but a different way of doing things. They are a different concept and no one knows more than I do that doing things 'out of the box' is difficult sometimes.
--------------
I am sure there are patterns on the web which give you precise instructions that might give you the results you want.

I am sorry you are unhappy with the workshop - you certainly have that right. 

If I can help you I will be glad to but I am not sure what more you are looking for over and above what I have said on the workshop and now, right here. I apologize if you are disappointed. I will leave the workshop open until the 20th and when that time comes if you are still working on it and in need of help, I can discuss it with you by email or possibly leave it open 3 or 4 more days- let me know.


----------



## Patchworkcat

I started to make this top, but it turned into a cardigan sweater instead. I still will probably make one, but not until after the New Year. Great workshop, though, Shirley. Thanks for the concept of this top.

Jill


----------



## Designer1234

Thanks Jill - as long as there are no other disappointed people. Look forward to your workshop!

Jill is teaching a workshop in the New Year ladies so watch for the advanced sock workshop. We will be doing a wonderful pattern of hers which is just beautiful. I hope you will all take it. 

Shirley


----------



## aljellie

Shirley,

You need apologize for nothing. The workshop was clearly explained and resulted in new adventures for many of us and wonderful additional ideas from many of the participants. Your ideas and work are much appreciated. Those who were unhappy needn't have taken part and could have been more gracious than to carp about the workshop not meeting their specific needs. Please do not let them discourage you from sharing your talent with us in future. I for one will add thanks for your efforts to the many things for which I am grateful next week when those of us in the US celebrate our Thanksgiving.
With my best wishes,
Ellie


----------



## Grannypeg

Shirley, I for one think you are very generous with your talents, and also extremely helpful. I hope to make the waterfall top after 
Christmas too. I am an extremely slow knitter, but I do get the job done.

However, I do hope to get one of the caps done for Christmas.


----------



## Designer1234

Thanks very much!

If there are enough people who want to start one over Christmas, I can leave it open and we can just go ahead or open a new workshop which might work out better. Would have to think about which would work best for the Section. I don't want to do that unless it will mean that at least 3 or 4 or more tops are really started with a commitment to finish them or at least try to finish one. 

Once the workshop is closed it means that you won't be able to post here nor will I be able to answer questions. 

I can post on Main and see if there is more interest for a January workshop. I do want to take the Magic loop class and learn to do toe up socks, which are in January, but I have all the information prepared, so it wouldn't matter that much. 

Let me know what your thoughts are.


----------



## grammamary

Will we have access to the direction?? Just finished the Coat of Many Colors and am now working on the Waterfall. Thanks, Mary

Answer: Designer here.

If it is closed you would still have access to all the posts here. you just wouldn't be able to post nor would I be able to answer.

But -- everything would be available and you would certainly have enough information to make the top.

*I am very proud of you and glad you finished your Coat of many colors. I hope you can somehow get a picture up on the site or on the Parade of sweaters {Coats of many colors}. If you can do the Coat of many colors, the waterfall will be a piece of cake*!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean

donna47304 said:


> ... the presentation of the directions are not the issue; *finding time to participate is*.


Me, too!


----------



## AverilC

aljellie said:


> Shirley,
> 
> You need apologize for nothing. The workshop was clearly explained and resulted in new adventures for many of us and wonderful additional ideas from many of the participants. Your ideas and work are much appreciated. Those who were unhappy needn't have taken part and could have been more gracious than to carp about the workshop not meeting their specific needs. Please do not let them discourage you from sharing your talent with us in future. I for one will add thanks for your efforts to the many things for which I am grateful next week when those of us in the US celebrate our Thanksgiving.
> With my best wishes,
> Ellie


I absolutely concur with Ellie on this. You have been most generous with your talents and I for one am very grateful to have been given the encouragement to tackle a garment with no set written pattern.

I have finished my waterfall now but want to put some edging all round. I wanted to use crab stitch but it seems to be gathering the fabric too much so am trying I-cord.

This is the first time I have attempted to knit something that just 'goes with the flow' so to speak. Have really enjoyed it. I am attaching photographs showing the garment before adding edging.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

If the crab stitch is gathering it too much, maybe a bigger hook would work better?

Lovely colours! :thumbup:


----------



## AverilC

thanks Jessica Jean. II had thought of a bigger hoook and may well try that because crab stitch was my preferred edging. The colours are some of my favourites. The main colour is Sirdar Crofter. It was a gift with a magazine subscription and I just knew this was what I wanted to make with it. The stripes are 2-strands of King Cole DK.


----------



## Designer1234

AverilC said:


> aljellie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shirley,
> 
> You need apologize for nothing. The workshop was clearly explained and resulted in new adventures for many of us and wonderful additional ideas from many of the participants. Your ideas and work are much appreciated. Those who were unhappy needn't have taken part and could have been more gracious than to carp about the workshop not meeting their specific needs. Please do not let them discourage you from sharing your talent with us in future. I for one will add thanks for your efforts to the many things for which I am grateful next week when those of us in the US celebrate our Thanksgiving.
> With my best wishes,
> Ellie
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely concur with Ellie on this. You have been most generous with your talents and I for one am very grateful to have been given the encouragement to tackle a garment with no set written pattern.
> 
> I have finished my waterfall now but want to put some edging all round. I wanted to use crab stitch but it seems to be gathering the fabric too much so am trying I-cord.
> 
> This is the first time I have attempted to knit something that just 'goes with the flow' so to speak. Have really enjoyed it. I am attaching photographs showing the garment before adding edging.
Click to expand...

*I love it*! I tried the crab stitch on my brown one like this, and didn't manage to get it to look right so I did l.5" of garter stitch and it lies down beautifully. I carried on the increase of the points as well so that it followed the flow. Something you might think of if you find the crab doesn't work. I found that it curled and it wasn't quite right for the bottom. I will have to look at it but I think I might have crab stitched up the sides and around the neck and down the other side. That would work okay.


----------



## Designer1234

I will put it in the waterfall top parade now. Great job! ( I just checked my brown top and didn't put on the crab stitch but thought about doing it around the top as mentioned above. I wear mine all the time. 

I certainly love your colors. Shirley


----------



## chezalvera

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks very much!
> 
> If there are enough people who want to start one over Christmas, I can leave it open and we can just go ahead or open a new workshop which might work out better. Would have to think about which would work best for the Section. I don't want to do that unless it will mean that at least 3 or 4 or more tops are really started with a commitment to finish them or at least try to finish one.
> 
> Once the workshop is closed it means that you won't be able to post here nor will I be able to answer questions.
> 
> I can post on Main and see if there is more interest for a January workshop. I do want to take the Magic loop class and learn to do toe up socks, which are in January, but I have all the information prepared, so it wouldn't matter that much.
> 
> Let me know what your thoughts are.


I, too, am starting this top after the holidays. Just wanted to let you know that I also enjoy "out of the box" knitting. 
If this isn't your thing, just don't do it. Thanks Shirley for the workshop. I look forward to knitting this.
Vera


----------



## Designer1234

I will talk to my partner in crime and we can decide whether to open a new workshop which has its advantages, or to just carry this on. I will let you all know shortly.

I am so pleased with all these wonderful tops - you have no idea the satisfaction I feel when the germ of an idea turns into beautiful sweaters worn all over the world. What can beat that???? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:

The under arm pointed tops are now in the Parade of Waterfall tops. check them out --

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-117284-1.html


----------



## AverilC

Designer1234 said:


> I will put it in the waterfall top parade now. Great job! ( I just checked my brown top and didn't put on the crab stitch but thought about doing it around the top as mentioned above. I wear mine all the time.
> 
> I certainly love your colors. Shirley


Thanks Shirley, as Jessica Jean suggested I am going to try the crab stitch with a larger hook. Not sure what to do else, might do a lace effect crochet bottom edging. I really want to get this finished. It is seriously holding up some Christmas gifts I must get finished.

When I have finished it completely I will post pictures of it.
Averil


----------



## Designer1234

I have decided to *close this workshop on the 20th as originally planned*.

*However. I will open a 2nd Waterfall top on January 7th*. So please help me pass the word around -- We will use a lot of the information here, and I think it will be a great place for those who have made theirs to talk about their journey, and to come up with different ways to make these tops. I have some yarn I am hoping to use for one and this will be my incentive.

This one will be 'locked' on the 20th but all the information will be available in the future for KP members.

I am hoping that some of you will do another one, using your own ideas as to patterns on the top, and even cables, -- the possibilities are endless so those who have finished one or two or three (naneast) think about a way you can do a different, pretty top.

I am quite excited about this -- what do you all think? YOu will be welcome to make the original waterfall or make any changes in the "pattern". So mark down Jan. 7 and join me in the new workshop. I have made so many friends with these workshops and you give me such pleasure and 
are so supportive! Designer


----------



## chezalvera

I think it's a great idea to start another Waterfall Top. With all the info on the first KAL, the 2nd one can only be better.


----------



## Designer1234

I am closing this topic on November 20, but will be starting a second one
on January 7th. However, all our closed workshops are available on our Section and you can read all the information from page one right through to the last post at your convenience. So, you will he quite able to make a Waterfall top.

We will be doing some variations in January - trying out new elements ( cables, fancy stitches, changing shapes etc.) you will still be able to do the basic top which we started with, however. I hope to see you then. Meanwhile read this workshop and make yourself a top.! Designer


----------



## prismaticr

evesch said:


> not sure how to sign up but want to be part of this. Thank you for your generosity!


Please see the main workshop section for the Info posts which include "how to join" and other helpful tips.


----------



## Designer1234

THIS WORKSHOP IS NOW CLOSED. 

YOU ARE WELCOME TO READ ALL THE INFORMATION - THE CLOSED WORKSHOPS WILL ALL BE ON THE MAIN SECTION PAGE - I will be trimming down the posts so that only the pertinent information is here - 

See above post regarding a 2nd waterfall workshop in January

Designer and prismaticr - section. Mgrs.


----------



## Designer1234

I just finished another waterfall, and I like it quite well, It is still the same basic shape as the first one, but I made it a bit larger- it is for a friend of mine and I will be mailing it today for Christmas. I don't usually wear these with jeans, but am in a bit of a rush to get it wrapped. Hope you like it. Designer


----------



## Designer1234

*WELCOME TO OUR WORKSHOP SECTION. Please be sure you check out all our open and closed workshops in the Workshop home section.

Just go to the top or bottom of this page (same line as the page numbers)and click on

"Knitting and Crochet workshops with Designer1234"

where you will find many workshops taught by our volunteer teachers, all members of KP -You are welcome to use all the information on this CLOSED workshop and we hope it is helpfu*l.


----------



## Designer1234

Designer l234 here:

*A dear friend of mine Julie (lurker2)has made two shawls instead of coats using my idea and I want to post them here*. She started exactly the same way we did only she didn't stop at the sleeves - she kept on going until she had the length she wanted.

I would think that if you didn't want it quite as wide you could increase a bit less often. I plan on doing one like Lurker2's for myself next though as I think it will be warm and cozy for the winter.
a
Thanks to Julie - I believe she has posted them both in the Parades -- thanks Julie!


----------



## prismaticr

Topic is now closed. For additional information not found on these pages. please try and private message (pm) the listed teacher.

Thank you and happy knitting/crocheting!


----------

